# Waterfall Cocobolo Gent



## greenmtnguy (May 30, 2013)

This Cocobolo is not curly in the traditional sense, but the grain is like a roller coaster. CA finish[attachment=25561][attachment=25562][attachment=25563][attachment=25564]


----------



## DKMD (May 30, 2013)

That's beautiful!


----------



## longbeard (May 30, 2013)

Alton, really!!
3rd pic, there is a white spec under the clip, that looks awful :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: JK

Those look great Alton, those waves are amazing  great job with the finish.


----------



## robert421960 (May 31, 2013)

that is a beautiful pen
I love the curly grain


----------



## BarbS (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful! Love curly Cocobolo.


----------



## rdabpenman (May 31, 2013)

Great Form, Fit and Finish on a great looking piece of "Wave" Cocobolo.
Well done.

Les


----------

